
Column: It’s called Earnin. I have no idea how the company ever turns a profit - rschnalzer
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-11-15/earnin-payday-loans
======
aphextim
I really hope this can work, however the only recent "honor system" I can
recall that was tried recently failed.

[https://www.fastcompany.com/40582757/why-paneras-
experiment-...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40582757/why-paneras-experiment-
with-pay-what-you-want-dining-failed)

Although this is a completely different business so I wish them luck and hope
they can succeed.

